

How can you inspire programmers to work longer work weeks voluntarily? - Killswitch
http://www.quora.com/How-can-you-inspire-programmers-to-work-longer-work-weeks-voluntarily/answer/Richard-George-13?srid=nRRm&share=1

======
christianbryant
While I'm not a "programmer" by role, I work about 65-70 hours a week
voluntarily because I am paid well, respected, enjoy my work and find
challenges daily. I'm in my 40s now and have a family, so doing well at my job
translates to taking care of my family in the way I believe matters.
Encouraging programmers to work "extra" hours suggests that they need to be
convinced to do the work they need to do. Make the work fulfilling, the pay
decent, and respect the work your coders are doing. Challenging hackers,
getting them to compete against each other in a friendly way, and allowing
their brains to do what they were made for will inspire them to work whatever
hours are necessary to get to the goal. There is no such thing as "longer
hours" when the work is no longer work.

